

Play Store kills PirateBay applications - yason
http://torrentfreak.com/google-removes-pirate-bay-apps-play-store-141205/

======
yason
I posted this not necessarily because of pirate politics but because this is
an example of how important it is to have software in free distribution.
Suppose that the majority of software would only be installable from app
stores and third-party installs were disabled. That would immediately censor
any software deemed questionable by the status quo.

And software is speech: programmers "talk" a lot by writing programs, and if
at some point app stores are the only way to publish your programs you are no
longer able to express your ideas unless they conform to what is politically
correct. Thus, no new ideas could fly anymore.

There's Linux but Android is a Linux too and quite locked down. In future
there might be less hardware willing to run free Linux distributions such as
Debian. It would drive hackers back underground.

